# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Как найти друзей?

## Sergey2377

Молюсь Кришне. Ищу духовных единомышленников. Ищу друзей. Ищу знакомств. В результате, остаюсь один. Сердце очень грустит. Ощущаю себя покинутым. Почему так?

----------


## Вирочана дас

Здравствуйте Сергей,  извините, но смогу ответить Вам не раньше 15 декабря.

----------


## Вирочана дас

ХАРЕ КРИШНА Здравствуйте Сергей. Извините за задержку с ответом. Это было связано с моей болезнью и не было возможности сразу написать Вам. Спасибо, что Вы обратились с таким важным вопросом. Я почувствовал, что Вам действительно сейчас нелегко, я понимаю Ваше состояние. 
Это действительно вопрос важный и я постараюсь помочь Вам. Я очень хочу, чтобы Ваша ситуация изменилась к лучшему.
Наверное первое, что скажу Вам, это то, что выход здесь конечно есть и Ваше положение не безнадежное. Все события, которые посылает нам судьба, предназначены для нашего блага. Просто Кришна очень хочет, чтобы мы продолжали духовно развиваться и становились лучше, чем мы есть сейчас. Поэтому трудности - это не проблема, а возможность дальнейшего нашего духовного развития. В действительности, все это правда и Кришна всегда готов нам в этом помогать. 
И чтобы у нас действительно что-то менялось в жизни, от нас нужно совсем немногое - просто стать смиренными, стать учениками и доверить свою жизнь Кришне. Как это выглядит практически? Мы принимаем трудность , мы соглашаемся с ней, мы доверяем Кришне и мы готовы менять себя и учиться и дальше духовной жизни. Мы видим в трудности важное послание Кришны, новый важный урок и мы говорим этой трудности не ЗА ЧТО а ДЛЯ ЧЕГО мне она послана? Вот здесь с этого момента, с этой нашей позиции начинает меняться наша негативная ситуация.
Мы приходим в этот мир, чтобы учиться жить как духовная душа и все в нашей жизни предназначено только для этого. Эта потому, что в этом и есть предназначение человеческой жизни. Поэтому, если человек не хочет жить и духовно учиться, то он будет страдать. Если же он ученик, то он решит все свои проблемы и будет счастлив в этой жизни.
Наверное Сергей это то самое важное, что я хотел Вам написать, потому, что  это отвечает на все вопросы и решает все проблемы.
Теперь, если с таким пониманием вернуться к Вашему вопросу, то можно увидеть в нем очень важную задачу для Вашего развития. В чем может быть эта задача? В том Сергей, что в Вас есть какое-то качество, которое создает Вашу реальность в отношениях с окружающими. Говоря иначе, причина Вашей трудности находится не во вне, а внутри Вас! И соответственно Ваша трудность в отношениях с людьми - это не проблема, а возможность! Возможность изменить некоторые свои качества и свое мировоззрение и сделать таким образом новый шаг в своем развитии. Эта трудность,  в действительности, является следующей ступенькой вверх на Вашем духовном пути. Нужно встать на нее, нужно пройти ее. Попробуйте сейчас Сергей увидеть все именно так! Что Вы сейчас почувствовали? 

Итак, Сергей, вот для Вас задачка, упражнение:

Примите саму ситуацию как возможность для своего развития. Согласитесь, что это есть у Вас и не сопротивляйтесь этой трудности.

Добавьте сюда эмоцию благодарности к Кришне, эта трудность - проявление Его любви к Вам.

Почувствуйте и примите ту негативное чувство, которое повторяется в этой ситуации.

Посмотрите, какая нереализованная потребность сокрыта в этом чувстве.

Примите эту свою потребность позвольте ей быть и раскрываться внутри Вас.

Разрешите себе жить и реализовывать эту потребность и примите себя таким.

Конечно, то что я описал Вам - это методика, помогающая осознать истинную причину трудности, однако, я осознаю, что Вам может быть и трудно будет использовать ее для себя. Поэтому, я могу предложить Вам встречу в Скайпе и мы поработаем над Вашей трудностью вместе. Мой Скайп -- virochan61. 

Думаю сюда можно еще добавить такой ответ: Когда Вы Сергей чувствуете желание общения и стремитесь к нему, то пожалуйста задайте себе вопрос ЗАЧЕМ Вы хотите этих отношений? Очень важно осознавать свои мотивы в отношениях. Если они эгоистичны, то хорошего результата не будет, а если есть желание, отдавать, делиться, заботиться, то  отношения обязательно будут. Но опять же здесь мы ищем проблему не в окружающих, а в себе. Мир вокруг нас таков, какое наше отношение к нему! Что сеем, то и получаем! Поэтому можно спросить себя - ЧТО Я ГОТОВ ОТДАВАТЬ В ЭТОТ МИР? ЧТО Я ГОТОВ ДЕЛАТЬ ДЛЯ БЛАГА ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ? 
Если мы осознанно хотим учиться жить в этом мире и отдавать ему что-то, то Мир отзовется нам и откроет новые возможности для развития и новых хороших отношений! Мы приходим в этот мир для того, чтобы совершенствоваться и учиться жить как духовные души. Если мы по жизни идем этим путем, то все будет получаться и мы в конечном счете обязательно придем к Кришне. Чего я Вам Сергей и желаю. 

Пожалуйста напишите мне ответ. И если это мое письмо не в полной мере помогло Вам, то пишите мне на Скайп и мы позанимаемся вместе. Спасибо. 

Я желаю Вам счастья и успехов на Вашем жизненном пути.

----------

